

Showing the power of social media: Rovio marketing budget for Angry Birds: $0 - aviernes
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-20122192-250/new-bird-coming-to-angry-birds/?tag=mncol;posts

======
aviernes
Monthly users: 130 million. Daily users: 30 million. Minutes of gameplay a
day: 300 million ~ Marketing budget so far: $0

